#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Review Baanpong Lodge Chiang Mai Sankampheng

## larvidchr

My landlords where we rent a house told me about a new resort/restaurant opened recently only 2-3 km from our place and that I should go and check it out, since there is a distinct lack of nice places close by I decided to go yesterday evening for a meal.

It is called *"Baanpong Lodge*" they have a website with googlemap and GPS coordinates for those interested, just google Baanponglodge.com

I apologise for the at times fuzzy photos but this was all done with my phone camera.

The place is out of the beaten path but they have done a good job of putting up signs on the main road.

Ample parking -


I quickly ordered a big bottle of Singha and then sat at the bar taking in the surroundings -






The Bar where my glass was kept full by polite attentive staff, that continued the whole evening -


Bar and restaurant area seen from the other side of the pool -


There is also a closed lounge if that is your fancy -


The views are great, overlooking rice-fields with a backdrop of jungle-covered Thai hills -




Now time to order and go sit down and eat, a starter, main course, dessert ordered at the same time.

The starter with a fresh Singha -


The food served in the order intended rather than plunked on the table all at once as you do experience in some places out here, attentive staff waiting for signs you are ready for the next item and clears away the used cutlery first, very nice.

Main course roasted pork -


The pork was real good with the skin really crispy and more than I could eat in one sitting, I forgot but should have asked for a doggy bag and taken a bit home to treat the pets  :Smile:  -


By now it was well dark with thunder and the lightning illuminating the hills , a fantastic show while enjoying a good meal -


The dessert fresh seasonal fruit -


And now the long awaited rain to clear away the last of the Chiang Mai area smog :bananaman:  -


And with it the traditional Thai power-cuts  :Smile:  never mind it was real cosy with the bar led. lights still on and the candle lights -


Now time for the DD obligatory plumbing shots, everything was very clean and neat with a little surprise for the Gents -




Hmmm an extra look is required  :Wink:  -


Now it was up to the Bar, the nice owner gave a beer while we where waiting for the power to come back on so I could finish of the evening with Irish coffee and the Cigar I had brought from the home humidor, in the end it was 3 Irish coffee's - big cigar  :Smile:  -


The whole place is made of mostly teak and hardwood, they opened for business about 6 month's ago, there is free wifi for the patrons just ask for the password, the owner assured me that the rooms in the lodge are very nice and for now can be rented at a discount (700 a night) since they are still in the process of finishing more rooms.

My evening with a starter, main course, dessert, 2 large Singha, one G and T , 3 Irish coffee's came too 840 B, very reasonable and IMHO very good value for 5 enjoyable hours.

I will be back, but what still remains is the Wife checking out the Thai dishes - a hard hurdle to pass at the best of times  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Nice, now I know where we can stay when and if we ever get up to Chaing Mai. Thanks.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Bannponglodge.com


Baanpong Lodge

Bloody Danes...  :Smile: 

Looks quite nice; any idea of the prices?

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> Bannponglodge.com
> 
> 
> Baanpong Lodge
> 
> Bloody Danes... 
> 
> *Looks quite nice; any idea of the prices?*


Its at the bottom of the post B, 700 a night including breakfast etc. at the moment, but will go up when all the rooms are ready, discounts for long stay will be negotiable according to the English speaking Farang owner.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ sorry, bloody English... (I blame the Danes...)  :Smile: .

700 baht is a good price, imo.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Nice review Larvidchr with just the right number of photos and colorful commentary.  Thanks for the insight.  

Now that you have done a recon of the place and established a rapport with the South African owner (I believe he is South African), you can be the BMOC (big man on campus) when you take the bride.   

5 hours without accompaniment for dinner and drinks would be a difficult task for me though.   

Were there other clientele having dinner as well?

----------


## larvidchr

Naa just me Mate, I think the looming dark sky had some people deciding to stay home, but the owner was at the bar keeping me with pleasant polite company once I had finished my meal, and then a very interesting couple arrived and we had a good chat, a French entrepreneur with a small factory making teak furniture mainly for export and his companion a young French lady working in a relatively big multilingual call-centre in Chiang Mai, not a boiler-room type set-up mind. 

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Looks great mate.   Cheers

----------


## jizzybloke

> My landlords


The benders?  :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> My landlords
> 
> 
> The benders?


You worry me Mate  :Wink:  :Smile:  I think I saw a thread somewhere  :mid:  :Smile:

----------

